# New corn record (again) over 600 bu an acre



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

Don't know (or remember) if Mike already posted this or not, if he did my apologizes are in order.

https://www.agweb.com/article/hula-smashes-world-corn-record-thinks-800-bpa-yields-possible

What the article doesn't say is what the input cost(s) were to achieve the new record. I'd be guessing, that it would be profitable with maybe $7-8 corn?

Larry


----------



## danwi (Mar 6, 2015)

At 600+bushel and our local ethanol plant price of just under $4.00 you would gross $2400 per acre. minus land, seed, planting, and combining that still leaves a little bit of money for all the other inputs.


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

Brandt company out of Canada supplies all foliar feed supplies. And with Randy Dowdy, he can fertigate whenever he runs his pivots. It's a whole different world than most of the cornbelt. If you noticed where Hula, Dowdy and same of the others farm, it's on sand. A lot easier to control the water for them than it is for us.

I don't want 600, I'd be more than satisfied with half of that!


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

stack em up said:


> Brandt company out of Canada supplies all foliar feed supplies. And with Randy Dowdy, he can fertigate whenever he runs his pivots. It's a whole different world than most of the cornbelt. If you noticed where Hula, Dowdy and same of the others farm, it's on sand. A lot easier to control the water for them than it is for us.
> 
> I don't want 600, I'd be more than satisfied with half of that!


A quarter of that would be great but at $8/bushel. Less to haul home, dry, store, haul to the ethanol plant but would gross the same as 300 bushel corn at $4.


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

But Hula and Dowdy do not grow $4 corn either. Looks like both of them are playing with a +$0.75 to $1.00 basis while much of the corn belt struggles to have a positive basis. So 600 bpa @ $4.75 is $2850 per acre gross.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

If we all grew 600 bu corn it would be worthless.

As in any commodity if there is a surplus the price goes down below the cost of production.

I'm more worried about profit per acre then bu per acre.


----------



## Farmineer95 (Aug 11, 2014)

I think you nailed it, less bu/acre but higher price. 
Costs money to be a material handler. In manufacturing they refer to that as "value added". Really just overhead.


----------

